
Managing Parallel, Part 1 - xf00ba7
http://www.jonathanbeard.io/blog/2016/09/04/managing-parallelism.html
======
xf00ba7
Very good write-up. From the linked paper, looks like variation matters far
more at lower service times than longer ones. Definitely like the data-flow
modality, not really sure how the really big-data data-flow packages embody
actual data-flow semantics. Seems like most of the backing stores used for
redundancy negate some of the benefits (but net you redundancy)

